# ViP922 - S107 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New version start spooling last night"
119W tp19


```
PID=0870h
 DownloadID:0PWC
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [4]
 1533:'1[1-5]3[1-2]'&'AAA1'-'BBE1','S040'-'S107'
 S107:'firmware_2_0_170.tgz''AAA1'-'BBE1','S040'-'S107'
 S107:'browser_06_24_2010_signed.tgz''AAA1'-'BBE1','S040'-'S107'
 S107:'AAA1'-'BBE1','S040'-'S106'
 New FW:'S107'&'1533'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [1/1]
'1[1-5]3[1-3]'&'XA[BCE-HJL-NQ-SU-X].': 	{ViP922}	 R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------



## jikhead (Jun 22, 2010)

My weather app is not working. All it does is attempt to load information but never completes the uploading process.

My Slingplayer on my phone doesn't seem to work anymore as well. It can't connect up to the receiver. I receive the message "Connection failed. Please make sure your phone and Slingbox are connected to the Internet."

Just tried the Dish Remote Access on my PC and it doesn't work either. Message says "There was a problem communicating with your Slingbox. Please try again later."

UPDATE: I did a reset on the receiver and this has fixed all three things mentioned above. One thing I'm noticing on my phone is that the stream is widescreen and filling in the entire phone WITH MY TV TURNED ON. I previously was unable to do this with the phone. I do notice that the stream is being cropped on the left and right though. I've never really payed attention to this before, so I do know if this was previously the case. Changing the format and/or both the aspect ratio in the app doesn't anything pertaining to this.


----------



## rcpilot82 (Oct 13, 2006)

I found that causes the ViP922 to reboot while watching a recorded program.

Here is my hardware configuration:

Sat Receiver: ViP922 (Current S/W rev: S107)
TV: Panasonic TC-P58VT25
A/V Recvr: Onkyo TX-SR705

HDMI connection from ViP922 to TX-SR705 HDMI input.
TX-SR705 HDMI output to TC-P58VT58 HDMI input.

This has happened twice and can be reproduced each time. While recording a program in progress, in this case 2 Dish Cinema movies, and watching the partially recorded movie from the beginning, the ViP922 will reboot after I put the 922 in pause, turn off the TV (to prevent image burn-in) then turn the TV back on. Once the TV is back on the 922 will display the boot up screen. After boot up is complete the 922 will start recording again but the content during the boot up process is lost.

I know this is not a normal function to turn off the TV but I have not been able to find any information if there is a screen saver mode in the 922 since the "Help" function locks up the receiver. Does the 922 have a screen saver function that comes on after being in pause mode for several minutes? If not it would be a valuable feature to have one. The Panasonic TC-P58VT25 is a plasma screen that is subject to image retention problems if an image is left on too long.

Thanks, Rick


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

This is a copy from the manual for your TV.

What you will need to do is make sure this setting is turned off and see if that solves your problem.

VIERA Link settings
VIERA Link
Controls the equipment connected to HDMI terminals. (Off/On) (p. 42) • “Power off link”, “Power on link”, “Energy saving mode”, “Unselected device energy save”
and “Default speakers” cannot be selected if “Off” is set.
Power on link Sets “Power on link” of the HDMI connected equipment. (No/Yes) (p. 42)
Power off link Sets “Power off link” of the HDMI connected equipment. (No/Yes) (p. 42)
Energy saving mode Sets “Energy saving mode” of the HDMI connected equipment. (Quick start/Save) (p. 42)
Unselected device
energy save
Sets “Unselected device energy save” of the HDMI connected equipment. (p. 42)
(No (stay on)/Yes (with prompt)/Yes (no prompt))


----------



## rcpilot82 (Oct 13, 2006)

n0qcu said:


> This is a copy from the manual for your TV.
> 
> What you will need to do is make sure this setting is turned off and see if that solves your problem.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I'll check out the settings to see if it fixes the problem.

Update: I resolved the problem of the 922 rebooting by disabling the Panasonic VIERRA Link feature. Since I don't have any other Panasonic devices connected to the Panasonic TC-P58VT25 TV I will not need to keep it enabled. For some reason the ViP922 will reboot if VIERRA Link is enabled on the TV when the TV is turned on.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

Noticed that the "My Media" area now suggests "supported applications", like PlayOn.
I set up Playon on my PC, and was able to view pics and listen to music from my networked PC (Didn't try any video yet), as well as all the other stuff Playon offers. 
doubt I'd pay for the service though, although I did watch part of a movie during my free trial, and it looked pretty good.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Last night the spool updated:
119W tp19

```
PID=0870h
 DownloadID:0QWC
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [4]
 1533:'1[1-5]3[1-2]'&'AAA1'-'BBE1','S040'-'S107'
 S107:'firmware_2_0_170.tgz''AAA1'-'BBE1','S040'-'S107'
 S107:'browser_06_24_2010_fix_signed.tgz''AAA1'-'BBE1','S040'-'S107'
 S107:'AAA1'-'BBE1','S040'-'S106'
 New FW:'S107'&'1533'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [1/1]
'1[1-5]3[1-3]'&'XA[BCE-HJL-NQ-SU-X].': 	{ViP922}  R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------

